# First IMSI failed - Need your advice



## Iris-london (Jul 5, 2013)

Just been through my first IVF cycle with IMSI (DH has 41% DNA fragmentation). I had EC on 24/01 but ET was cancelled. 

I'm just feeling so down and can't stop crying. I known it rarely happens first attempt, however everything was so smoothly that I just didn't think I wouldn't have any blast to tranfer on Day 5.  

They collected 14 eggs, 8 eggs were mature enough for IMSI, 5 eggs fertilised and 4 of them were ok on day 3 (1 6 cells grade 2, 2 with 5 cells grade 3 and 1 4 cells grade 1). We decide to wait until day 5 as doctor suggested that with our age (Me 30 and DH 33) only one embryo should be transferred. However on day 5 there were only two very poor blastocysts graded 4DD and they suggested not to transfer them. 

What could be going on? Why from good/average embryos on day 3 to very poor blastocysts on day 5? Sperm issues or egg issues?

Could it be due to wrong protocol? I started using Gonal F 150 and after five days it was increased to 225. The collected 14 eggs but only 8 were mature to be used with IMSI.

How could next cycle be a better one? DH is having an appointment with an urologist and we are going to take extra supplements in case we can improve egg and sperm quality. Any other idea?

Would be great if someone can give a little advice and/or share positive stories.

Good luck to all


----------



## 2Buttons (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi there iris, I just came across your post by chance and though I'd respond as my DH has 65% dna frag. 

Good u r going to urologist - check for infections, varicocle, diet wise u may want to go organic, reduce/stop alcohol and lots of antioxidants (blueberries, walnuts etc) - will take 3 mths to see improvement if at all. Oh, plus wellman conception tablets maybe some others.

What I wanted to flag is that day 3 embryos should be 8-10 cells, yours sound a bit behind that which may indicate an egg problem (could have been a drug issue rather than a biology issue)...I think u ought to ask ur consultant about.

Good luck with your journey


----------

